# Elders or Angels



## Nerdypunkkid (Apr 12, 2016)

So I have been on the site for some time but never really explored it that much. So I started to and found a place to discuss art projects, so here I go.

About a year and a half ago, I found my self questioning my direction life. Is it right for me to just drift like this? My mind started to wander and I started to compare my self to others. Then I saw these faces, masks, spirits or what ever one interprets them as. As I continued to question my self, my life and compare my self to others they drowned out my thoughts with drums and surrounded me. Yet some how I knew I was not in any danger and they were not there to hurt me but for some other reason perhaps to guide me.

I heard another story about a person who had a similar spiritual awakening experience. This guy was yet again overdosing on heroin and he ran into the shower fully clothed and as he got soaked he prayed: "If you give me another chance, not only will I will quite drugs but I will do something to make a difference." Then these grays shadows appeared from the drain and surrounded him and said: "We will spare your life but you have to make us known to the world. So this guy quit drugs and became an artist and brought these gray shadows to the world. (I'm not sure of the name of the artist this happened to but if you do, please share)

Like the other guy who saw the gray figures, I knew that these entities wanted to know the world. At the same time I was in a program that included meditation and art classes. In the art class I was instructed to draw a self portrait with one cache, the self portrait has to be a cartoon or fantasy version of my self. I drew my first what would become to be known as an Elder or Angel (see below) using colored pencils.






The question still remained what were this beings, I saw. I needed to know, so I took my self portrait and started to ask around. A wise women told me that I might have stepped into another realm and saw an angel, possible my guardian angel. I did some research (correct me if I'm wrong) and a guardian angel is created and linked to you after you perform a self-less act, it then stays with you until you decent into sin. Now Looking back on my life I will admit that i'm not saint; but I never really did anything truly mean-spirited, hateful or purposely tried to hurt or injure someone. But what truly self-less act did I perform to receive a guardian angel? my very own angel, an angel assigned to me, to protect me, to guide me. But why me? What did I do to deserve it? And why did it choose this moment to reveil it self to me? I needed more answers, so I showed the self portrait to a shaman, who said: "I saw the Elders" he said this, and nothing more.

I had some answers and one mission to bring these Elders or Angels to the world. And perhaps as I embark on this quest more answers would come my way. I drew some more this time utilizes pastels and gave them away, hid them or donated them. I was accepted into an art fellowship and experimented with different media and doing more complex work and soon had work on display with in galleries. I continue to create these Elders or Angels today and they can be found around the United States and soon Canada marking my travels.

Thanks for reading and you can view Elders or Angels on my web site below. 

http://www.yossihalperin.com/elders-or-angels/


----------



## Tude (Apr 13, 2016)

Cool journey and nice artwork as well


----------



## salxtina (Apr 14, 2016)

Good on ya for getting your stuff out there. Thanks for telling the story of this. Something to reflect on while I'm trying to hear my own guides...


----------

